# plants for free or trade



## terryd (Oct 26, 2014)

clipping my tanks today and have a lot of plants to give away or if you want to trade don't matter they will end up in compost. my work is crazy time wise so if it could be done today perfect if not compost. I am in Markham .


----------



## lenopix (Aug 24, 2011)

Are they gone?  
I would love to come pick them up sometime tomorrow if thats ok...


----------



## terryd (Oct 26, 2014)

I am home Fri & Sat send your phone # I'll call you when I wake up Fri (crazy work hours)


----------



## lenopix (Aug 24, 2011)

I Pmed you


----------

